# Ni modo



## ilhermeneuta

Ciao a tutti!

Vengo cercando una frase in italiano simile al "ni modo" nello spagnolo. 

Per esempio:

Me despidieron del trabajo ¡ni modo!

In questo caso "ni modo" esprime un sentimento di delusione, ma anche un sentimento di accettazione o rassegnazione. Mi viene in mente ''Peccato'' ma non ne sono sicuro. Inoltre, ''ni modo'' può esprimere diverse cose come tali:

Ni modo que me puedan ganar. (Expresando la improbabilidad de perder; forse: Non c'è maniera/modo di...)
Si no vienen a mi fiesta, pues ni modo. (Expresando, una vez más, resignación)

A proposito, questa frase è diffusa in Spagna?

Grazie!


----------



## Pinairun

ilhermeneuta said:


> A proposito, questa frase è diffusa in Spagna?



Me temo que en España no usamos esta expresión.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Creo que no existe la expresión "ni modo" en italiano.


----------



## Massimo_m

Non ne sono sicuro, però potrebbe essere qualcosa simile all'iitaliano "che modi!" .


----------



## Neuromante

Me parece que, como con casi todas las expresiones, habría que buscar un equivalente en cada frase posible y para cada intensión. Las expresiones no se pueden traducir casi nunca, incluso muchas veces te encuentras con un agujero en lugar de la idea que quieres expresar. Son ejemplos èrfects de para qué hace falta el contexto.

Ilhermeneuta ya de entrada estás dando dos significados que, en España, ya serían imposible expresarlos con una misma expresión. Y eso que es el mismo idioma. Si nos dieras un contexto y una frase concreta se podría intentar

Pd: *Che modi* no tiene ninguna relación.


----------



## ursu-lab

ilhermeneuta said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sto cercando una frase in italiano simile al "ni modo" nello spagnolo.
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> Me despidieron del trabajo ¡ni modo!
> 
> In questo caso "ni modo" esprime un sentimento di delusione, ma anche un sentimento di accettazione o rassegnazione. Mi viene in mente ''Peccato'' ma non ne sono sicuro. Inoltre, ''ni modo'' può esprimere diverse cose come:
> 
> Ni modo que me puedan ganar. (Expresando la improbabilidad de perder; forse: Non c'è maniera/modo che/È impossibile che...)
> Si no vienen a mi fiesta, pues ni modo. (Expresando, una vez más, resignación) -> amen
> 
> A proposito, quest'espressione è diffusa in Spagna? no
> 
> Grazie!



Per esprimere delusione e rassegnazione per qualcosa che è finito (male), in italiano si usa molto anche la parola "amen!" (pronunciato "ámen"). 

Comunque l'espressione "ni modo" non la conoscevo e quindi la traduzione con "amen" vale solo per le frasi che hai scritto e per la spiegazione che hai dato, non so se funzionerebbe in altri casi.

"Che modi!" (cioè "che maniere!") andrebbe bene se la persona che parla si sente offesa dal fatto che l'hanno licenziata in malo modo (prima frase) o se gli invitati che non vogliono partecipare alla sua festa l'hanno fatto apposta per fargli un dispetto (ultima frase).

Ma, ripeto, non ne sono sicura perché non capisco bene qual è l'intenzione che si vuole esprimere con "ni modo". 
Cioè, c'è anche un sentimento di offesa o è solo rassegnazione?


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Grazie a tutti!

Dopo un po' di ricerca, mi pare che l'espressione è, infatti, esclusiva al Messico. Pertanto, mi pare che non ci esiste nessun'espressione equivalente sia in Italia sia in Spagna. 

Aquí les dejo un sitio donde se discute la expresión con relación a la realidad social de México. Aunque, ni modo, está en inglés. 

http://www.cancuncanuck.com/2007/11/ni-modo.html


----------



## ursu-lab

Ora è un po' più chiaro il significato. Da quanto ho capito, credo, in spagnolo sarebbe "qué le vamos a hacer", e in italiano "che ci vuoi fare" (rivolto a "tu" indefinito). In italiano ci sono anche altri modi più regionali.


----------



## Pohana

ursu-lab said:


> ...Ora è un po' più chiaro il significato. Da quanto ho capito, credo, in spagnolo sarebbe "qué le vamos a hacer", e in italiano "che ci vuoi fare"



_Ma che ci si può fare_...


----------



## infinite sadness

Se non ricordo male in Toscana usavano dire, al posto di "pazienza!" o "non c'è niente da fare", la frase più sintetica "non c'è modo!". Può essere in qualche modo equivalente a "ni modo"?


----------



## jukolipo

i*I*o direi " ma dai ?! "

e*E* in spagnolo della spgna Spagna sarebbe: no jodas ??!!


----------



## Massimo_m

Si, la soluzione di Ursu-lab: "che ci vuoi fare" - e anche quella proposta da Pohana - mi pare rendano bene la sfumatura di rassegnazione del testo originale.
Ciao


----------



## Estopa

jukolipo said:


> e in spagnolo della spgna sarebbe: no jodas??!!



"No jodas" se usa para expresar incredulidad, no resignación. No creo que sea equiparable al "ni modo" mexicano, por lo que creo haber entendido. 

Quizá "¡Qué le vamos a hacer! (como ya apuntó Ursu) o "¡Paciencia!"
En Castilla se dice también "¡Ajos y agua!" (= A joderse y a aguantarse )


----------



## Neuromante

Estopa said:


> En Castilla se dice también "¡Ajos y agua!" (= A joderse y a aguantarse )



Por aquí también se dice.


----------



## ursu-lab

En Cataluña también  : "ajo y agua". Pero siempre lo he escuchado con "ajo" en singular.


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> En Cataluña también  : "ajo y agua". Pero siempre lo he escuchado con "ajo" en singular.



Google confirma que está más extendida la versión sin "s". Quizá se trate de una s "eufónica" para evitar la acumulación de vocales. Ni idea...


----------



## Geviert

Diría que la expresión coloquial mejicana _ni modo_ es bastante conocida también en América del Sur. Como ya mencionado, posibles equivalentes italianos serían: "pazienza", "che ci vuoi fare" (rassegnazione). En Veneto (nel parlato) se usa una variante irónica de sorpresa _ecco, to'! _

_Ni modo que me puedan ganar. _En este ejemplo, el _ni modo_ tiene un significado particular, irónico también ("que se resignen a perder no más, ya está escrito"). En este caso podría ser un equivalente: _per forza_ che vincono! (pero se necesita el contexto adecuado para notar el contraste).


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> _Ni modo que me puedan ganar. _En este ejemplo, el _ni modo_ tiene un significado particular, irónico también ("que se resignen a perder no más, ya está escrito"). En este caso podría ser un equivalente: _per forza_ che perdono!



Ti correggo il lapsus (immagino...). 

In italiano "per forza che vincono" vuol dire che vincono sicuramente *gli altri*, esattamente il contrario di "Ni modo que me puedan ganar".

Ho trovato un altro thread nel foro "solo spagnolo", dove la traduzione in italiano della frase citata sarebbe "*amen/pazienza*":




> -Que ella, su madre y su hermana acepten vivir en una casa que quiero alquilar, y si Francisco se une al grupo,* ni modo*


----------



## Geviert

> In italiano "per forza che vincono" vuol dire che vincono sicuramente *gli altri*, esattamente il contrario di "Ni modo que me puedan ganar".



Immagini male Ursu, grazie comunque. Intendo il secondo senso di _ni modo _che, mi pare, non avete colto (l'improbabilità), nel suo senso ironico, per contrastro, in senso antifrastico. L'uso di questa forma colloquiale ha diversi significati, tutti connotano l'imposibilità (vera o presunta) della situazione o delle persone a cui ci si rivolge. Volendo, "per forza che perdono" si può anche usare (ma senza antifrasi). In ogni caso, vi volevo proporre quel _per forza_.

PS Mi pare di averlo scritto:  "pero se necesita el contexto adecuado para notar el _*contraste*_".
PS II: Un'ultima cosa: in senso stretto _ni modo _appare nel DRAE, quindi, pur se colloquiale e non insulare, l'espressione appartiene alla lingua standard. Potete, dunque, leggittimamente impararla e usarla. Mi sembra più chiara di quel "ajo y agua". (magari un thread spiegando l'immagine sarebbe cosa giusta e buona. Mi viene in mente solo il pollo al _ajillo _).


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano "per forza che vincono" non presenta nessuna sfumatura ironica. Vuol dire che vincono per forza, al 100%: l'improbabilità è nulla. È impossibile cogliere un significato opposto. 

 Ni modo que puedan ganar... 

In italiano "ironico" sarebbe:

...Figuriamoci se possono vincere...


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano "per forza che vincono" non presenta nessuna sfumatura ironica. Vuol dire che vincono per forza, al 100%: l'improbabilità è nulla. È impossibile cogliere un significato opposto.
> 
> Ni modo que puedan ganar...
> 
> In italiano "ironico" sarebbe:
> 
> ...Figuriamoci se possono vincere...



Nel contesto giusto Ursu (e col punto esclamativo). Si tratta di un'espressione colloquiale. Del resto, l'antifrasi va colta _in primis _nella frase originale di partenza, altrimenti ciccia!


----------



## ursu-lab

"Per forza" vuol dire "assolutamente", "certamente", "con costrizione/obbligo":

Per forza (che) mi vincono.../!

significa che altri vincono e *io perdo*, che non c'è gara per me, il contrario di: 

ni modo que me puedan ganar.



> Ni modo que me puedan ganar. (*Expresando la improbabilidad de perder*;



L'ironia di "per forza" in quella frase starebbe nel fatto che sono destinato ad essere sconfitto in modo inesorabile, schiacciante. Per esempio se sono alto un metro e cinquanta e gioco a pallacanestro contro uno alto due metri.

Ci puoi mettere tutti i puntini o i punti esclamativi che vuoi, ma, ripeto, è *impossibile *che un italiano capisca il contrario. 

A meno che non prosegui con un "seeee!" o "sì, ciao!" o un "ci hai creduto, faccia di velluto!"

Scusa, ma dove l'avresti sentito questo uso di "per forza" in italiano? 


Un'altra frase per esprimere rassegnazione in spagnolo è "¡qué remedio!". 

Infine, per quanto riguarda "ajo y agua", lo troverai nel dizionario di WR, nelle definizioni del lemma "ajo":



 ajo y agua loc. col. Expr. que *se usa para indicar resignación*:
tengo que estudiar y no puedo salir, así que *ajo y agua*.
 ♦ Por apócope eufemística de a joderse y aguantarse.


----------



## Geviert

Abbiamo prima colto la frase di partenza nell'altro senso richiesto (_ni modo_) e le condizioni della mia proposta (il contesto)? Pensavo che con _antifrasi _ci capivamo _inter nos_, mah, proprio _ni modo_ .

Ci provo di nuovo: proprio perché l'avverbio_ per forza_ vuol dire (ti cito) "al 100%, l'improbabilità è nulla, assolutamente, certamente, con constrizione", ecc. e ecc., proprio per questo suo senso, posso utilizzarlo per _antifrasi _(ovvero nel suo senso opposto) in un contesto colloquiale con intenzioni ironiche (che è pure l'uso del _ni modo_ messicano). L'ironia è sempre connotativa e situazionale_ (_il tuo_ seeee!, ci hai creduto, faccia di velluto! _e simili).


----------



## ursu-lab

La frase di partenza postata da Ilhermeneuta è chiarissima: 



> Inoltre, ''ni modo'' può esprimere diverse cose come tali:
> 
> Ni modo que me puedan ganar. (*Expresando la improbabilidad de perder*; forse: Non c'è maniera/modo di...)



E infatti lui stesso se l'è tradotta correttamente da solo.

Ho anche capito a cosa ti riferisci con "antifrasi" e ti ho risposto che con "per forza"* non funziona*.

"Per forza che mi possono vincere" 
non significa*, in lingua italiana:*

ni modo que me puedan vencer  (= yo gano  = non c'è modo/verso che possano vincermi)

ma solo

"mi vinceranno *senz'altro*"  (=yo pierdo ).

Ripeto, esattamente il contrario.

In lingua italiana quella frase si direbbe, con ironia:

*Figuriamoci se *possono vincermi...  (*= io* vinco)

"Figuriamoci (se...)": immagina una cosa che tuttavia dev'essere considerata altamente improbabile.


Altro esempio piuttosto chiaro di "Ni modo", simile al precedente e trovato in rete:


- Pues sí, tengo cara de indio, _ni modo que_ me ofenda. Soy un indio azteca y es verdad.

- (trad. it.) Ebbene sì, ho la faccia da _indio_, *figuriamoci se *mi offendo. (= *non *mi offende)... 


"Per forza mi offendo!"  vorrebbe dire il contrario e di più: "Ma stiamo scherzando? Certo che mi offendo, ci mancherebbe altro: dire a qualcuno che ha la faccia da azteca è un insulto grave". Non c'è antifrasi possibile.

Re-insisto: Dove avresti trovato/sentito un significato del genere di "per forza"? 

Forse hai semplicemente fatto confusione con l'antifrasi "bella forza!" (che, detto tra noi, non c'entra niente con "ni modo" ...) O "bella roba" o ecc.

PS: Il "tachar" che citi era rivolto a una persona che "conosco" da tempo e che ha colto perfettamente il messaggio che le stavo mandando, visto che nel suo quaderno di appunti si segna le parole usate in Italia dagli italiani nel mondo reale e contemporaneo e non sta redigendo un trattato di lessicografia.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

ursu-lab said:


> Ti correggo il lapsus (immagino...).
> 
> Ho trovato un altro thread nel foro "solo spagnolo", dove la traduzione in italiano della frase citata sarebbe "*amen/pazienza*":



Credo che questa espressione è la più corretta.


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> Geviert:
> Te repito que este es un foro para dar una mano con las traducciones, no para lucir algo que no tengo idea (Y no pienso tener) de en  qué consiste.



Non ho mai letto né sentito da nessuno che parli italiano che la frase "per forza vincono" possa essere usata, colloquialmente o non colloquialmente, nel senso suggerito da Geviert.
Se vogliamo salvaguardare la capacità comunicativa della lingua, non è che qualunque espressione avente significato "A" possa essere utilizzata in modo antifrastico, senza alcuna limitazione o condizione, anche per designare il significato contrario "non A". Perché ciò possa avvenire in modo comprensibile devono concorrere numerose condizioni o accorgimenti, che qui non sussistono.
Ribadisco, non ho contezza di un uso nell'italiano scritto o colloquiale della frase "per forza mi vincono" nel senso indicato da Geviert. Sono invece ampiamente usate le formule antifrastiche suggerite da Ursu-lab e, in particolare, quella "figuriamoci se vincono" (nel senso che non ci possiamo figurare che vincono, perchè *per forza perdono*).


Risulta certo che  tutti gli italiani che leggono la frase "per  forza mi vincono", indiscutibilmente e unanimemente  comprendono che io ritengo di non avere speranze nel  confronto, e non che sono sicuro di vincerlo. 
Dunque, questa frase non può essere utilizzata - troppo drastico? diciamo allora che suggerisco caldamente di non utilizzarla - per dire il contrario di ciò che qualsiasi interlocutore comprenderebbe.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Mi sembra più chiara di quel "ajo y agua". (magari un thread spiegando l'immagine sarebbe cosa giusta e buona. Mi viene in mente solo il pollo al _ajillo _).



*¡A jo*derse *y *a* agua*ntarse!


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Por favor, pongámonos en la piel tanto de la persona que ha abierto este hilo como de las personas que pueden consultarlo en el futuro en busca de ayuda. Lo que quiero decir con ésto es que debemos centrarnos en la duda original, y dejarnos  de discusiones personales, que además de ser absurdas, no ayudan a nadie.

Gracias por vuestra colaboración.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------



## ninux

ilhermeneuta said:


> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> Dopo un po' di ricerca, mi pare che l'espressione è, infatti, esclusiva al in (o meglio ancora) del Messico. Pertanto, mi pare che non ci esiste nessun'espressione equivalente sia in Italia sia in Spagna.
> 
> Aquí les dejo un sitio donde se discute la expresión con relación a la realidad social de México. Aunque, ni modo, está en inglés.
> 
> http://www.cancuncanuck.com/2007/11/ni-modo.html



gracias


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Grazie a tutti! La lezione è stata molto istruttiva e ne ho imparato abbastanza!

Mi sono piaciuti i vostri suggerimenti. Non ho mai sentito l'espressione "ajos y agua" ma mi piace molto, la farò difusa in Messico.  Il "figuriamoci" suggerito da ursu-lab mi pare viene benissimo per la connotazione indicata. Per l'altro significato, "amen" mi sembra propria adeguata perché è breve (come ni modo) e riesce ad esprimire il senso di rassegnazione e accetazione connotato.

Ecco un'altra espressione usata in Messico, sebbene è meno diffusa e meno chiara (secondo me): "Me canso que no me ganan" (= "Ni modo que me puedan ganar"). In questo caso, sospetto che l'espressione completa è così: ''Me canso (de repetir/asegurar) que no me ganan''.

En fin, ¡saludos!


----------



## ursu-lab

ilhermeneuta said:


> Grazie a tutti! La lezione è stata molto istruttiva e ne ho imparato abbastanza!
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti i loro suggerimenti. Non ho mai sentito l'espressione "ajo y agua" ma mi piace molto, la diffonderò in Messico.  Il "figuriamoci" suggerito da ursu-lab mi pare vada benissimo per la connotazione indicata. Per l'altro significato, "amen" mi sembra propria adeguata perché è breve (come ni modo) e riesce ad esprimere il senso di rassegnazione e accettazione connotato.
> 
> Ecco un'altra espressione usata in Messico, sebbene sia meno diffusa e meno chiara (secondo me): "Me canso que no me ganan" (= "Ni modo que me puedan ganar"). In questo caso, sospetto che l'espressione completa sia così: ''Me canso (de repetir/asegurar) que no me ganan''.
> 
> En fin, ¡saludos!



Saluti anche a te e grazie per averci insegnato delle nuove espressioni tipiche messicane!


----------



## honeyheart

Someto mis propuestas a la corrección de los italianos:

"Me despidieron del trabajo ¡ni modo!"
_ Mi hanno licenziato dal lavoro. Vabbè._

"Ni modo que me puedan ganar."
_ Se lo scordano di potermi vincere!_

"Si no vienen a mi fiesta, pues ni modo."
_ Se non vengono alla mia festa, che ci posso fare..._



P.D.1: La expresión mexicana ("ni modo") la conocía, pero acá no la usamos; sí usamos la expresión española ("ajo y agua"), pero al revés (no sé por qué): "agua y ajo".

P.D.2: 





Geviert said:


> ... delle persone [a] cui ci si rivolge.


Tengo entendido que en este caso "cui" se usa solo, sin la preposición: ¿estoy equivocada?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Someto mis propuestas a la corrección de los italianos:"Me despidieron del trabajo ¡ni modo!".  _ Mi hanno licenziato dal lavoro. Vabbè._"Ni modo que me puedan ganar.".  _ Se lo scordano di potermi vincere!_"Si no vienen a mi fiesta, pues ni modo."  _ Se non vengono alla mia festa, che ci posso fare..._P.D.2: Tengo entendido que en este caso "cui" se usa solo, sin la preposición: ¿estoy equivocada?


Tutte le tue proposte sono correttissime. Per quanto riguarda il PD2, l'uso della prep. "a" con "cui" (con funzione di compl. di termine) è facoltativo, perciò puoi scriverlo con o senza, come preferisci.


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Tutte le tue proposte sono correttissime. Per quanto riguarda il PD2, l'uso della prep. "a" con "cui" (con funzione di compl. di termine) è facoltativo, perciò puoi scriverlo con o senza, come preferisci.


Sì, è riportato nello stesso post che hai avevi linkato.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Tutte le tue proposte sono correttissime. Per quanto riguarda il PD2, l'uso della prep. "a" con "cui" (con funzione di compl. di termine) è facoltativo, perciò puoi scriverlo con o senza, come preferisci.


Muchísimas gracias, ursu-lab, por la confirmación y la aclaración, yo no estaba segura. 
Gracias, ninux.


----------

